# Как же/Ну как же



## Claude Paul

Hi to everyone!

Very often I find these expressions and I have troubles translating them... 

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

"How's that?", "how's that so?", "why?"

but it would be better if you provided a context.


----------



## Ptak

"(Ну) как же!" also could mean "Surely!"

You need the context to translate that correctly.


----------



## antimatter

Ptak said:


> "(Ну) как же!" also could mean "Surely!"
> 
> You need the context to translate that correctly.




I'm always confused by the meaning of же in various phrases
Что же ты?
Ну что же?
как же так?
так же как (I;ve already addressed a question about the last two ones)

and yet there are even more contexts which I find quite confusing, but I don't remember right now to post here.
And I'm not even sure about whether ж = же and whether they are interchangeable.


----------



## Claude Paul

My mistake! Right you all are! OK, what about these examples:

*"Как же я по тебе скучаю"
"Как же называется эта книга?"
"Ну как же вы не видите"*

If you could suggest me another examples about how to use it, I'd be very thankful!

So far, and in fully agreement with antimatter, hardest challenge I had to face learning Russian language is to understand all these phrases that are a mixture of particles... really...


----------



## Dmitry71

*"Как же я по тебе скучаю!" - I*_ miss you so much!_*
"Ты не представляешь, как же я по тебе скучаю" - *_You can't imagine how much I miss you_*
"Как же называется эта книга?"  - *_What on Earth is the title of this book?_*
"Ну как же вы не видите"* *-* Why on Earth can't you see?



> And I'm not even sure about whether ж = же and whether they are interchangeable.


*ж* is a colloquial form of *же*
*ж=же*, but not vice-versa
With some words, for example, *как* only *же* is acceptable


----------



## Claude Paul

Wow, fantastic! I see now, thank you so much, Dmitry71!

One more thing, what about "*Как же так*"? For exmaple, in the lyrics of a song that starts like this:

*Как же так, небеса
Не с нами, не надолго?!*


----------



## rusita preciosa

*Как же так* can be translated as "how could it be"


----------



## Ptak

Claude Paul said:


> One more thing, what about "*Как же так*"? For exmaple, in the lyrics of a song that starts like this:
> 
> *Как же так, небеса*
> _*Не с нами, не надолго?!*_


First, these are bad lyrics and don't have much sense even to natives.

Second, "как же так" = how's that, how come, ect.


----------



## rusita preciosa

he he he

*How coudl it be! The heavens*
*are not with us and not for long!*

really, doesn't make sense at all, but sounds pretty 

Claude Paul, a shot at translating into Spanish?


----------



## Claude Paul

Hehehe, yeah, the song also sounds pretty, I love it! About translating... I'm afraid I still don't dare to, rusita preciosa! (lovely nickname, by the way ) Let me learn one more thing or two first in order to do it accurately... Anyways, thank you all so much for your help!


----------



## Claude Paul

But if you dare, why don't you try, rusita? Though not one the best texts to translate... seriously, that doesn't make sense at all!


----------



## antimatter

@Claude Paul
Hey, have a look at these threads as well

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1474656

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1474066

referring to particle *же*


----------



## rusita preciosa

Claude Paul said:


> But if you dare, why don't you try, rusita? Though not one the best texts to translate... seriously, that doesn't make sense at all!


 
I sent my attempt of translation to you in private. I have been studying Sp for just for a few months, so I'm not about to embarrass myself in public


----------



## Rayfarer

Hi, I'd like to know the meaning of the phrase «Ну как» in the following context:

-- Это Вадим. Познакомьтесь. Он приехал в Ленинград из Киева. Будет учиться здесь, в университете. Вадим и Виктор -- товарищи по комнате. *Ну как?* Привыкаете? Вы ведь здесь совсем недавно? Правда?


----------



## antimatter

Rayfarer said:


> Hi, I'd like to know the meaning of the phrase «Ну как» in the following context:
> 
> -- Это Вадим. Познакомьтесь. Он приехал в Ленинград из Киева. Будет учиться здесь, в университете. Вадим и Виктор -- товарищи по комнате. *Ну как?* Привыкаете? Вы ведь здесь совсем недавно? Правда?


I think the meaning could be, "well, how are you doing?" or "Well, how do you think?" or something
However, I'd prefer a Russian to answer


----------



## Sobakus

antimatter said:


> I think the meaning could be, "well, how are you doing?" or "Well, how do you think?" or something
> However, I'd prefer a Russian to answer


 Pretty much yes, and it's a question to Вадим or Виктор (or both).


----------



## morzh

Claude Paul said:


> Wow, fantastic! I see now, thank you so much, Dmitry71!
> 
> One more thing, what about "*Как же так*"? For exmaple, in the lyrics of a song that starts like this:
> 
> *Как же так, небеса
> Не с нами, не надолго?!*



The words do not make sense - they are mutually exclusive. And I am not trying to be a dry anal-retentive logician here, it's just...doesn't make sense.


----------

